# Ply Workbench



## HeathRobinson (7 Jan 2009)

Greetings one and all! Roll up, roll up! Come and see a ply bench in the making. Get your popcorn and find a seat. The HeathRobinson circus is about to begin! :lol: 







I must be paired up with the most understanding woman in the world. Tired of seeing me struggle with my workmate and with no chance of an outdoors workshop I have been given permission to build a workbench that will live on one side of the lounge. The rest of my tools are stored there anyway so I guess it was the next logical step. It might even look neater than a pile of tools stashed up against the wall.

I have the unusual long term desire to build my own aircraft but, before that, I want to explore woodworking further. A far fetched dream perhaps, but dreams must be catered for in small ways in our everyday planning or we might never get there. 

It was with this in mind that I started to explore options for benches. First I came across what is pretty much the bench that most people build when they embark upon the amateur construction of an aeroplane at home. Known as the EAA Chapter 1000 bench it is a simple bolted base of construction grade 2x4s with a sheet goods top. Next I went through untold numbers of designs of more traditional woodworking benches. Some are exquisite in design and are things of lust. Unfortunately for me they don't really fit in with my long term plans. I needed to find a compromise.

One day while searching through the workbenches that have been featured in the Fine Woodworking magazine. I came across a design for a completely plywood bench. It's very similar in design to the EAA bench but has been setup for woodworking and uses mortise and tenon joints formed by laminating layers of ply of different lengths. Perfect for a beginner I knew then that this was the bench I'd be building.

Up until recently I had no real power tools besides my cordless drill, a cheap sander and a really rubbish jigsaw. First I acquired a router, not for this project, but because I felt it was time to do so and because it saves on keeping a small army of fancy planes when space is particularly tight at home. The purchase of the router loosened my wallet and opened my eyes to the helping hand that power tools could lend to my woodwork. I cannot fit any stationary machines into my lounge, that would be taking things a step too far, but I knew that sawing up sheet goods by hand would set the project up for disaster. I'd get bored and the cuts would not be straight. A circular saw was required. 

Funny enough, after viewing a fair number of the beasts that are recommended on this forum, it was Miss Robinson who decided that no other saw but the Festool TS55 would do. It was perceived that a plunge saw would be less likely to perform impromptu surgery on my body, the guide rail being supplied with the saw was an added bonus and with reports of excellent dust extraction the saw was chosen. 

Of course you can't have dust extraction without a beast that sucks and besides I was tired of picking up my hand tool wood shavings by hand and we might even find it handy to have a wet&dry vac around the house and so the Festool CT Mini was procured at the same time as the saw. A very nice couple they make too. Speaking only, of course, as someone who has never used machines such as these before.






It was around about this time I started searching for decent plywood. I have to say that impatience got the better of me and despite deciding earlier on not to purchase ply from B&Q I went ahead and did so anyway. I had some of the major cuts done in store and was pleasantly surprised by their accuracy. I have only had one cut done there before and it was out of square by miles. Anyway, some of the parts fitted into the back of my hatchback and the rest I had to pay to get delivered. More fool me, because with the delivery charge from B&Q to my place, I probably could have bought the goods from a better source.

I had to wait the weekend for the larger parts but at last I could get to grips with my new power tools. Very snazzy they are too and with the supplied 48T blade (even got an extra free one) the cut quality is about on par with my dovetail saw! I was quite worried about splintering along the cut line, but even without the anti-splinter device fitted I have not seen a single splinter on any of the cuts I made. I experimented with different ways of improving the accuracy of my cuts and generally had a ball cutting the stuff up. Effortless compared to the hand tools I am used to. I had to construct a pair of wide saw horses by clamping sash cramps onto the ends of two long planks. This kept the planks upright and they were plenty sturdy enough for me to cut the sheet goods up.

I'm done making most of the very long cuts now, I only have the shortest cuts left to make and then I'll begin gluing the laminated components of the base together. That'll have to wait until my next entry on this thread. I need to buy some clamps first :lol:


----------



## Geno (7 Jan 2009)

Welcome on board!!

U've certainly started off ur power tool collection with some choice pieces!!! THeres been some good reports on the finish the festool saw leaves - THink it was Aragorns kitchen thread that I saw it in first and what has tempted me in to tackling something similar - not just yet tho!

Useful bench that - saw the article ur speaking of - think its already mentioned in a thread here very recently! Two sheets does it I think

Anyway goodluck with it all!!


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2009)

Hi Simon - can't see the pics at the moment, but will look later on. I think I can spot the first tentative slide down the 'Slope' in this post as well as a distinctive first attempt at a surreptitious gloat...I hope you've not been PMing Waka to find out how to do it properly :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## sometimewoodworker (7 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson":19qggcjb said:


> One day while searching through the workbenches that have been featured in the Fine Woodworking magazine. I came across a design for a completely plywood bench. It's very similar in design to the EAA bench but has been setup for woodworking and uses mortise and tenon joints formed by laminating layers of ply of different lengths. Perfect for a beginner I knew then that this was the bench I'd be building.



That is the one that inspired me. A mod I have made was to make it Knock down as it must be put away when I am not on holiday. A tip is to use cling film around the blanks used to hold the mortices open. So far I have only been able to build the base but hope to finish it this spring.

Pictures small medium and full size http://preview.tinyurl.com/ynrxl6

One of the aims of this bench is to be massive when assembled but able to be knocked down and moved by one person. This is looking good at this point, the heaviest pieces are the ends at 12.5 kg and at this point it is about 50 kg (US 110 lbs) when I get a permanent top for it and cupboards under loaded with tools, I expect it will reach 150~250 kg

With too few clamps an average temp of 29C and humidity about 80% plus and having to squat on the floor to use a circular saw (an old Elu) to rip the ply. The bench base took about 9 days to make.

I looked at various ways to make the mortices for the tenons and found that cling-film made the perfect covering for the spacer blocks

Studding (US all-thread?) is unobtainable without a lot of effort (and a 120 km drive), so I made do with 200 mm carriage bolts (10 Baht each). As the bolt heads would have too small a bearing surface in wood and would just pull through when tightened. I got some 38 mm wide steel strip, drilled a hole a little oversize for the shank, then used a big hammer to partly seat the square under the head to prevent the bolt spinning when tightened.

This meant that the bolts had to be captive. So as the horizontals were laminated from 5 strips of 20 mm ply I could cut into two of them to shape the hole. this was left open at one side to allow the bolt to be pushed home. The cutouts were designed to be slightly oversized to avoid binding, this has also meant that the workbench horizontals can float a little so the location of the bolt holes in the end pieces is not critical. I am thinking of using unglued dominos as locating pins to make assembly easier

The end pieces have 8 mm screwed inserts to allow feet to adjust for uneven floors

the bottom horizontals have a slimmer 5th section (size governed by the spare cutoff I had) this for the moment is used for a shelf but will be used to locate locked-in lockable cupboards, they will be removable if the ends are unbolted but not just lift out. I am not sure yet if they will be full hight, a reason to make them a little under full hight would be for wood dust removal.

Future work
Dominos to locate the horizontals
Foot pads to go under the metal leveling screw feet 
Locked-in locking cupboards at least 2, this will make them about 60 cm wide
Bench top. I have the ply and MDF cut to a rough size for one but am going to make a torsion box one. This will have a Festool MFT style top Grid of 19mm or 20mm holes and a setup for perfectly Square cuts using a festool rail and TS-55 saw 

If anyone is interested I can post my design for the top


----------



## OPJ (7 Jan 2009)

Is SWMBO allowing you to glue up in the living room/workshop as well??? :shock: Perhaps only in your half!  :wink: 

I really like the concept of a plywood bench so, I'll be following this with interest. It should keep the costs down a bit as well.


----------



## wizer (7 Jan 2009)

I've not noticed that article before (and I have research ply benches). It's a good design, if, perhaps a little over-complicated.

I must say that SWMBO aside, even I couldn't abide by power tools (for hobby) in the house. I worked outside for the first few years, it was my summer hobby.


----------



## HeathRobinson (7 Jan 2009)

Geno, yes 2 sheets of ply will do it, but I'll be thickening the top with a layer of MDF as suggested in the article. Conveniently, the waste from the MDF layer will be exactly the right size for installing a shelf in the bottom of the bench.

Rob, I'm not sure it's a gloat if the lady of one's life chooses the tool :lol: Can't say I am not pleased though. By the strict dictionary definition it probably is a gloat, however unintentional. 

sometimewoodworker, that looks like a ply bench on steroids you're building! Heck!  and please, post your design for the top. Apart from deciding on an initial top of laminated ply and MDF I've yet to even begin contemplating things like dog holes, vices etc. My feeling at the moment is that for woodworking I'll install a more substantial and traditional solid block of workbench top on top of the ply/mdf laminated one. I can then take it off when I want it flat such as for glue ups, or dare I say it, plane building (not the sort we usually discuss on these forums).

OPJ and wizer, Miss Robinson is all in favour of building this bench, I really don't have much choice but to build in the lounge if it is to be completed any time soon and so it will be glued up in the lounge. I've worked hand tools in the lounge for the last year in any case without much hassle. The saw and vacuum really are that clean that they have left narry a crumb on the floor so far. A light vacuum afterword is all that has been necessary for all the cutting I've done.

Thanks for the input so far. As discussed with woodbloke on another thread about screws I feel that the trickiest part may be installing the side stretchers (ply panels really) in a secure way. Deserves some thought before progressing any further really.

Simon


----------



## wizer (7 Jan 2009)

Good luck to you. I have seen people working with machinery in bedrooms on here. It's bizarre to me and I'm not exactly hot on my housework. I just about got away with building a model boat (or rather starting to) on the dining table. I don't even think chip carving would fly with SWMBO.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson":3ruavdoh said:


> Rob, I'm not sure it's a gloat if the lady of one's life chooses the tool :lol:
> 
> 
> Simon


 
Simon - If Miss Robinson chose, or even coerced you into this purchase it *has* to count as at least a triple gloat...even Waka hasn't mastered that one yet :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Jan 2009)

I am watching this with great interest.


----------



## gardenshed (7 Jan 2009)

Interesting post this.

HeathRobinson, when you say you want to build an aircraft some time, ( I think I'm about to regret asking this but  ) what exactly do you have in mind :roll: :roll: 




.


----------



## HeathRobinson (8 Jan 2009)

Now you've done it, gardenshed :lol: 

Have a mooch around at The Pitts Model 12 site or the Laser Z-200 site. In a less aerobatic form there are also the myriad copies of the Piper J3 Cub that can be built, see Cubcrafters or Wagaero. Then for top touring performance there are offerings such as those from Glasair or Lancair. For a look at a spectacular workshop and some reproduction WWI aircraft take a look at the Vintage Aviator. They build reproductions in New Zealand. There is a photo on there of 2 men hand carving a propellor from laminations, quite astounding.

There are plenty more. From planes powered by old VW engines right through to pocket sized jets that look like they belong in a James Bond movie. Mind you, not all can be built in the UK. We have some fairly stringent oversight by an organisation set up by the Civil Aviation Authority for the purpose, the Light Aircraft Association. One needs to register with them before commencing any aircraft build and they will oversee the entire build as well as doing any structural and aerodynamic analysis as deemed necessary.

Perhaps of interest to woodworkers, a few of the types on offer are made from wood covered in fabric. Many of the great aircraft types were built in this way. I've read that Urea Formaldehyde glues were actually invented in Cambridge for use on the Mosquito bombers. The woods are usually sitka spruce, mahogany plywood, or douglas fir. The individual samples of wood are all hand chosen to meet strict performance requirements, parallelness of the grain, closeness of the grain etc. Any time a batch of glue is made up, the constructor will usually have to produce a test sample that will later be broken to ensure that the wood breaks before the glue line!

I have a suspicion that, should I embark on this venture, there would be a few on here that would take more than a passing interest  I've always been mad about flying and was pleasantly surprised to meet a few others from this site who are too.

Simon


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2009)

Hi Simon - so when does the Mosi build start? :lol: :lol: ...you might have a bit of bother getting hold of a couple of RR Merlins though :lol: - Rob


----------



## HeathRobinson (8 Jan 2009)

I'll have a word with newt  It's not a huge leap from a brass scratch stock. :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson":jgnyslud said:


> I'll have a word with newt  It's not a huge leap from a brass scratch stock. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## gardenshed (8 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson,

I knew I would regret asking   .

Having had a good long hard look at your aspirations I think we need to redesign your plywood bench a little to accommodate the slightly larger pieces your going to be making   .


You must have a very big lounge 






.


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Jan 2009)

Is she letting you build a bench in the living room to distract you from notions of building aeroplanes?

I started learning to fly in 2000 and got about 40 hours before children, work and life generally made it seem no longer appropriate. I got quite into the idea of building a plane, partly spurred on by 'A plane is Born' on Discovery, but the more I looked into it, the more I realised it was a major underaking and probably beyond my financial means. If you do it I'll be a keen voyeur on your journey...  its the closest I'm going to get now.

On the subject of R-R Merlins, I worked for R-R for 10 years and know the guy who runs the R-R Heritage Trust quite well (they have a good number of zero hours Merlins and Griffons), so I could put in a good word for you :wink: 

In the meantime, looking forward to seeing the bench.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## John. B (9 Jan 2009)

Well, When you've finished your bench:
Here's some websites to start your next project.   :roll: 

www.daisymae-biplane.com/ -
www.essex1.com/people/speer/air.html
www.zenithair.com/before-you-buy.html
ultralight-airplanes.info/Using-The-A10-D-Aircraft-Kit-To-Build-Your-Own-Ultralight-Airplane.html.

John. B


----------



## HeathRobinson (16 Jan 2009)

Is it normal to start to experience feelings of doubt during a project? :lol:

I've made a sketchup model of the bench now so that I can see what mine will look like, since I'll be altering the height slightly and using battens instead of pocket holes to secure the top along with making the top slightly skinnier. It looks OK, in a HeathRobinson sort of way.

Then I imported it into a basic model of my lounge and I just can't get stop worrying that this is a very utilitarian item that will eventually inhabit the lounge alongside some much more fine furniture. OK, the lounge is presently inhabited by a few sticks of ikea flatpack furniture so will likely be an improvement but I'm trying to think ahead a bit here.

I suppose that I could continue working on it and offer it to the forum if I decide I don't want it. So far all that has happened is I've ripped the 3 9/16" slats.

WiZer is no doubt having a little chuckle to himself at this point, and justifiably so, because even with SWMBO's blessing I might not be able to bring myself to have this bench in the lounge! I've learnt a very big lesson here. Draw a sketchup model even if I already have a well laid out set of plans. At the very least to visualise the item in its final context.

Hmm, what to do, what to do ... :lol: My aeroplane bench, my beautiful aeroplane bench! I suppose I could always make it another time when I have more space. For aircraft, the table should be considerably bigger in any case and might even be better to have a torsion box top.

The question is, after spending circa £90 on materials do I now admit that maybe it wasn't such a bright idea and cut my losses, or plough on and chance incurring further losses in terms of time or maybe even money in order to complete the project which may or may not be tolerated in the lounge :? There really isn't anywhere else I could put it.

Yours doubtfully,
Simon


----------



## woodbloke (16 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson":227fbvvp said:


> Is it normal to start to experience feelings of doubt during a project? :lol:
> 
> I've made a sketchup model of the bench now so that I can see what mine will look like, since I'll be altering the height slightly and using battens instead of pocket holes to secure the top along with making the top slightly skinnier. It looks OK, in a HeathRobinson sort of way.
> 
> ...



Simon - I'd crack on with it. A bench is a bench and will never be that longed for masterpiece as it *is* utilitarian...it'll only get 'worn in' with use. The thing is always to get Miss Robinson on side and persuade her of furniture delights yet to come. Once it's finished, maybe attempt a project that's a little more ambitious, certainly to replace a bit of the Ikea (not a word much mentioned in these parts :roll: :wink: ) stuff which is gracing your gaff at the moment - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jan 2009)

Frankly, Simon, I think you are in a bit of a catch 22 situation here. A workbench in the lounge is always going to look like a workbench in the lounge. Provided that you and your good lady are happy to have it there (and it doesn't sound as though you have anywhere else to do your work), I'd be inclined to be a bit pragmatic and just throw a large table cloth over it when you have finished each session of using the bench. You could even add a vase of flowers.....

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (16 Jan 2009)

Do you not have any outside space at all ?? (flat?)


----------



## HeathRobinson (16 Jan 2009)

Woodbloke, excellent food for thought as usual. As a matter of fact I've contemplated turning some of the Ikea stuff into a work bench on a number of occasions. Quite a stash of solid birch! :lol:

Paul, agreed on the catch 22. I rationalised this at first by saying that this bench would produce better furniture and eventually it'd find it's own home and so the eye sore wouldn't be permanent. We did the tablecloth trick with a set of electric drums which have since found a home elsewhere in the house. Not sure the ol' cloth drape is that convincing.

Wiser, I have a workmate and enjoy working outside with it, but I was born and brought up in much sunnier climes. Too cold for me to do that during Winter and the busiest period of work always seems to be Summer so I'm quite eager to be able to do woodwork while there are some lulls in work load during Winter. The house is a 2 up, 2 down semi detached one with garden and driveway. Rented though so no major modifications allowed :lol:


----------



## Jake (16 Jan 2009)

Build it, you've spent the money.

It will be useful to have a bench now, and it will help making any replacement bench in future.

I think the phrase is 'just do it'.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson":e27nwmjo said:


> I have a workmate



Simon, if you have a Workmate, you could always make up a bench top, drill some dog holes, fit a vice to it and a batten underneath, and clamp it in your Workmate







OK, it's not as good as a proper bench, but you could do a lot on it and it might make hiding it away a bit easier.

I think, maybe, you are a perfectionist and are looking for the ideal solution :-k There isn't one so you will have to make some compromises.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## HeathRobinson (16 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":3vdws4c4 said:


> I think, maybe, you are a perfectionist and are looking for the ideal solution :-k



Paul, very perceptive of you, or a darned good guess. I think I was 6 when my teacher told my parents I have perfectionist tendencies. I refused to get my hands dirty with the other kids. It is both a blessing and a curse. Sometimes it leads to an all or nothing approach to things which I think is unhealthy. Ie. Do it perfectly or don't do it at all. Still learning to work with myself in that respect! 

It is the reason I haven't bought the clamps I need for this project yet. I have been fretting for 3 weeks now over the decision because I can't be guaranteed that I can get every single clamp I'll ever want from the same manufacturer in the same colors and style. Jorgensen fit the bill but aren't available here. You can probably imagine how the movement of wood must irk me! Maybe I need therapy :lol:

That workmate modification is quite inspiring. I heard that at some point there was a workmate sold that actually came in a configuration like that. The main complaint I have with the workmate is that it sometimes tries to topple over while planing. I have to stand on the step and that can get uncomfortable stooping down to plane. I can think of some solutions to that problem though so maybe this is the way to go. I could make the first top out of some of the scraps from this big bench. I could even extend on it and make a router table top, and who knows, maybe even manage to mount the Festool table saw module with the TS55 into it too? - here comes the idealism :lol:

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jan 2009)

HeathRobinson":xst6f008 said:


> Paul Chapman":xst6f008 said:
> 
> 
> > I think, maybe, you are a perfectionist and are looking for the ideal solution :-k
> ...



No, I just understand pilots :wink: :wink: 

There are various dodges you can use to stop the bench moving about. One good one is a couple of L-shaped pieces screwed to the floor to restrain the legs - not sure how that would go in the lounge but there are no doubt other things you could do.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (16 Jan 2009)

get yourself a shed man!

At least for the powered work. You can do a bit of hand planing or maybe some carving in the house. Call me a clean freak, but you'll be swimming in saw dust. Bonkers.


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Jan 2009)

H R, 

As someone said.. Just do it. 

Paul's mini-bench would be sound though... 

One thing you mustn't do, unless you are single-minded, is read too many workbench books. You might finish up chopping and changing your mind as to what you want, and never get one done. I speak from bitter experience. Although I have finally settled on Chris Shwarz's French Monster, but using Ash, because I happen to have some on hand. 

Your need to work in the living space reminds me of my first house. The front-room was my workshop, as I worked on furniture from the top of the house down. 

Best of luck with your bench.

That


----------



## Mr Ed (16 Jan 2009)

It would be a very short conversation about woodworking in the front room at my house - best of luck with that!

The bottom line is that to take your woodwork beyond a certain point you need a proper bench. I worked for a couple of years with a door on some trestles, but it was only when I made a bench that things started coming together.

That said, I think your workspace (i.e. living room) alters what you need. Pauls mini bench is a good option, for which there are a number of designs if you search the web.

Or I wonder if something like this might suit;






more complicated to make, but would store tools and could look less work-benchy when not in use. It clearly has some limitations, but then working in the front room is going to impose some different approaches so you may have to accept compromise.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke (16 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman wrote:


> No, I just understand pilots


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: ...bet he still hasn't got _proper_ shades yet! - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Jan 2009)

The thing with cramps is they are like workspace; you will never have enough - of any colour. No matter how many you buy, you always need more. That's when you realise the manufacturer you started with has changed the design, the colour or both, or gone out of business.  

To be honest, if a 12" G cramp will hold the work and do the job I ask of it, it doesn't matter to me that I bought it from Trego Mills, for the princely sum of £2.50, along with 11 others at the same price. They are cast of course and not drop-forged, but they are just cramps and they do their job. As for my actual 'tools'. Now that's a different matter! 

:wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":3642t2qg said:


> Paul Chapman wrote:
> 
> 
> > No, I just understand pilots
> ...



No - but he's just received his first pay packet, so maybe soon 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## joiner_sim (16 Jan 2009)

When I'd first read this topic when it begun, I couldn't belive a workbench in the living room. I can't stand the dust and shavings in just my little shed. Mess goes everywhere. However, I like how this has come along now, with the realisation that a smaller more covered bench maybe the way? Good luck with it all. 

If you want something that may look part of the living room and a neat pice of furniture, how about a table/bench with vice, and when out of use, gets covered with a plywood edge lipped removable top?


----------



## OPJ (17 Jan 2009)

I like Paul's Wormkate Solution. Apart from buying a second Workmate (depending on how long you want your bench), you could probably add a pair of fold-down legs at each end to stop it all from tipping over.


----------



## Oryxdesign (17 Jan 2009)

You've got a good way into this, the experience you will gain from completing it is of greater value than any bench, good or not. Crack on.


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Jan 2009)

FWIW I think Paul's idea of a sturdy bench top clamped in your workmate is the perfect solution. 

You can bring it out and work on it whenever you want, it can double as a table with cloth over if done correctly, will be sturdy enough with hinged fold out legs as suggested by Olly and best of all, will take up very little room if you fold it all flat and might even fit under the stairs if SWMBO gets sick of looking at it.

After reading this thread I am sure that is the option I would go for in your situation.

And you haven't wasted the money on the MDF, you will use that up over timr making bits and pieces.

Good luck either way.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## soundaz (19 Jan 2009)

Are you wotking in ply wood because you spent all your money on the Festool??? :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (20 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":36m2ec3g said:


> HeathRobinson":36m2ec3g said:
> 
> 
> > I have a workmate
> ...



paul thats a very good idea

Ive just found out that i need to park the car in the garage at night ( after some A'hole neighbour complained to our letting agent that they "couldnt get passed it" when it was parked on the road - strange that the bin lorry didnt have any problems but anyway i digress)

this has severly cut my space (and what is left is taken up by lathe, bandsaw and dust extractor) so i think a collapsable bench could be a major benefit to expand the space while the car is parked elsewhere.


----------



## jack55 (20 Jan 2009)

Never imagined building a bench from plywood build this one from softwood over Christmas with the vice it cost in total £80


----------



## DaveL (20 Jan 2009)

Hi Jack55,

Your picture has been caught by the spam trap, this will stop when you have a few more posts, here it is.







Useful looking bench, at a good price. =D>


----------



## HeathRobinson (22 Jan 2009)

Hi, 

This project, as introduced, has been parked while I evaluate my options. 



soundaz":38s21r3u said:


> Are you wotking in ply wood because you spent all your money on the Festool??? :lol:



Soundaz, :roll:. Everybody has to cut sheet goods at some point in their lives. I expect to make much more use of the saw in time. We figured we'd get a tool of good repute for the long haul. One that can also act as a small table saw using the module system. In use the plunge action feels safer than a sprung blade guard too. 

The choice of a ply bench has been described in my first post. I am not the sort to buy a tool and then wonder what projects I want to make with it. That would be stupidity of the highest order. Nope, I chose the project and then I chose my tools. The saw happens to be an expensive one, but if you read my other posts you'll see I am far from a tool collector or Festool nutter. I just bought what made sense to me.

Will post again later with some of the ideas I have.

Simon


----------



## HeathRobinson (22 Jan 2009)

OK, in addition to the workmate improvements that have been suggested I have also gathered and come up with the following ideas. Perhaps I really ought to move out to the design section but here goes anyway ...











A folding base or easy to knock down base. This solves the main problem of a bulky workbench taking up space but leaves me with having to store the top somewhere.






Integrating the folding base into the top means I only have to find a space equivalent to the size of the top + thickness of the folded base.











In a drop leaf configuration I could fold both the base and the top. This means I could have a neat little box that turns into a workbench when needed. Not much space to store anything else though.






My own design roughed out in sketchup. This is a cabinet that opens up to become a complete work center with storage for power tools and hand tools. I think cabinets are fairly common in people's homes so shouldn't look too out of place.






Another of mine. The work top folds up over the cabinet top but can be extended as shown. I thought I could get away with making one side of the worktop a show piece and the other a dirty old worktop but I'm not sure that'll work so well when I need to drill dog holes and provide attach points for the legs (I suppose I could clamp the legs on). There is also less space available to store things in this design particularly as I'd need to store the extension supporting legs inside the cabinet. 

As always thoughts and advice on any of these ideas are welcome!

Simon


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

Simon, only you can decide what's right for you. There is a little bit of 'chicken/egg' with building a workbench/station. You need one to build one. I suggest building the least complicated and cheapest option. I'm certain that once you start using whatever you build, you'll start to forulate opinions on what works and what does not. Trying to seek the absolute ideal solution straight away, often fails. 

I should take my own advice. :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jan 2009)

Hi Simon,

I like that second one - I remember seeing it before somewhere :-k 

It's probably the simplest to make and the best option in terms of rigidity. If you want to get something up and running quickly, I'd be strongly inclined to go for that one.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

I have the plans for this






If you ask me nicely


----------

